# Sexperiment



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has heard about this, read the book, or tried it:
About | Sexperiment

I think that (finally) there is a pastor and church who is willing to address this important issue. You may not agree with everything (I rarely read a book and agree with everything) but I think the concept has great merit. We are going to spend the weekend before V-day and read the book together. Then we will decide (hopefully) when to begin our 7 days.


----------

